# Njal Stormcaller v. Wolf Lord



## punkedoutleppy (Dec 1, 2009)

So currently my space wolves army is led by a wolf lord with 2x frost blades, runic armour, belt of russ and saga of the warrior born coming out at around 220 points.
I just recently got Njal Stormcaller who has all those sweet rune powers and rolls in at 245 pts.
Which do you think is better as an HQ option? Or maybe they could bash heads together?


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Dude!
Cut yourself a lot of points and drop 1 Frostblade. You get +1 A from the Bolt Pistol the Wolf Lord is carrying!:wink:

Im generally sceptical when a Space Marine (of ANY sort) character costs around the sum of a Land Raider. If used correctly they can wreck havoc of course, but if not its a waste. Everyone for himself though, so test around. Njal is a damn good psyker and can really ruin the opponents spells too, just remember that troops capture objectives so dont go too low on them:wink:


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

First off, since a frost blade is a power weapon that adds +1 S, you can drop one and save yourself points, as you get the dual armed bonus attack from a bolt pistol. Your Wolf Lord is just as capable with a ccw or bp and frost blade as he would be with two frost blades; more capable in fact if he has a bolt pistol that he can fire. If you want him to be a true monster, and only five points more than Njal, put him on a Thunderwolf. This would give him seven strength six attacks ignoring armor saves on the charge. As he is now he is only 205 points.

My advice though is that you go with as cheap an effective HQ as you can get. Sure, Space Wolves have some of the best heroes out there, each one capable of changing a battle single handed, but you pay for that ability. Without Saga of the Bear (same cost as Warrior Born) you are vulnerable to powerfists taking your character after a failed save. On a wolf it takes a S 10 hit to instant kill him, but the lord on wolf, while amazingly fun to play, costs as much as a landraider. The difference between him and a standard wolf or rune priest you could get ten grey hunters or blood claws with two flamers. The question is: what will do you more good in the scope of a game, a squad or a character?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Could always take two vanilla Rune Priests. They're cheaper than Njal and are nearly as effective. If you don't want to miss out on any powers, take a third for only slightly more than Njal in Terminator Armor.


----------

